# Ariens 11528LE or 926LE?



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking at these two machines and trying to decide on which one would be good. I've not seen either machine in person. just pics.

11528LE: Asking $450; talked him down to $425
- Guys says it's about 5 years old
- Also says used very little in the last few years
- 28"
- 11.5 hp (I belive Tecumseh)
- Hand warmers
- electric start
- From the pic, it looks like in decent shape




Next one....

926LE: Asking $550; talked him down to $450
- 9.5 hp Tecumseh
- 26"
- Says he used it a handful of times
- Claims like new condition
- No pics of machine but in looking at them online it looks decent

I've got a pretty decent sized driveway with a circular drive. Either machine would work a lot better than my single stage MTD that's for sure. So any feedbacks? Suggestions? thanks in advance guys.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Lotus1 said:


> Looking at these two machines and trying to decide on which one would be good. I've not seen either machine in person. just pics.
> 
> 11528LE: Asking $450; talked him down to $425
> - Guys says it's about 5 years old


8 or 9 years old, not 5, but thats not a major issue.
that model dates from 2005 and 2006.
(Right now the 2014 models are out, so that equals 8 or 9 years old)

$425 seems like a good price to me! if everything is working properly and condition looks good..The model 11528LE is just a small step below the "Pro" series, so it should be a high quality and robust machine.

The 926LE is the same age, 2005 and 2006 model years, 8 or 9 years old. 
The two models are pretty close in size and features..both are the "926000 series"..the only major difference is the engine size (9.25HP or 11.5HP) which isnt a huge difference either way..

There are three different engines on three different 926LE models:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page9.html

Only one is the older style "L-head" design..(which would still be a fine engine) but the others are more "modern" OHV engines..

IMO, there isnt much to make one of your two choices stand out over the other..both should work equally well for you! Both are fairly modern, and the price for both seems good..I would pick whichever looks to be in better condition.

Scot


----------



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback Scot. I guess I'm leaning more towards the 11528LS only because the extra HP and the hand warmers. 

I'd like to look at both of them in person but honestly I don't have much tiime to do that. Both owners are about an hour and 1/2 from each other and I'd just hate to drive back and forth.

I may go the 11528LE route based on what I've read and your help. But I am still thinking about it. I'll need to decide by today since I'll be picking one of them up tomorrow whichever one it is. thanks!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Lotus, Sucks they are so far apart in distance
Personally, I'd need to look at both. Things I'd want to see are if the wheels are free on the axle, the rakes are free on the auger shaft, and check the oil color. Scraper bars and skid shoes are all disposable. Rusted on wheels or augers are whole 'nother PIA. Neglected greasing of these can happen even in newer than these models. Some people never change the oil, even when offering it for sale. They use the machine all winter, stick it in the corner of the garage for the summer like a shovel


----------



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

> Lotus, Sucks they are so far apart in distance


Actually I mispoke....they are at least 2 hours away from each other. I'm essentially smack dab in the middle of both sellers and I'm an hour to each of them either way. ugh.

In any rate, thanks again for all the feedback. Like I said I'm leaning towards the 11528LE. I've asked the seller to send me more pics before I come out there.


----------



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well I chose the 11528 and picked her up tdoay. All I can say is WOW! This thing was clean! The guy hardly used it. Glad I went with this one.











I would say this was a bit of an upgrade...


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

She's a beauty Lotus, good choice. Yeah, I'd say you went up a notch or two in the equipment department.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Lotus, looks like you went back in time and pulled it off the showroom floor
You know you have now affected the weather in your area? You'll not have snow for at least 2 years because of your purchase!
Seriously though, wish you good luck with it and lots of snow.


----------



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

> You'll not have snow for at least 2 years because of your purchase!


Haha, yeah I was thinking the same thing. Honestly, if it doesn't snow I wouldn't be upset at all. I hate winter. lol

We bought a new house earlier this year and it has a huge driveway. 3 car garage, with a driveway 3 cars wide and a circular at that. So when we had all that snow last season all I had was that puny snowblower to use. Man alive, let me tell ya'....it sucked. One day it took me nearly 2 hours to do it. The snow was heavy and deep and I told myself I wasn't gonna do that again without some serious equiptment. 

oh and one more thing...the guy also had that canopy thingy that was included with the snow blower. I just have to figure out how to put it on.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Lotus1 said:


> Haha, yeah I was thinking the same thing. Honestly, if it doesn't snow I wouldn't be upset at all. I hate winter. lol
> 
> We bought a new house earlier this year and it has a huge driveway. 3 car garage, with a driveway 3 cars wide and a circular at that. So when we had all that snow last season all I had was that puny snowblower to use. Man alive, let me tell ya'....it sucked. One day it took me nearly 2 hours to do it. The snow was heavy and deep and I told myself I wasn't gonna do that again without some serious equiptment.
> 
> oh and one more thing...the guy also had that canopy thingy that was included with the snow blower. I just have to figure out how to put it on.


If it's the one with the Ariens brand on it, it'll be made by Custom Creations and you will be able to download the manual from their website. There's also this video: 



If you're going to assemble it in your living room, make sure you will be able to get it out of the house when you've got it all together. Don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, looks like you bought before I posted! What I was going to say was that my neighbor has the 11528. He's meticulous about taking care of it, but it still doesn't look as new as yours!! He was the first on our cul-de-sac with an Ariens. Because of him there are now 5. First time we saw him clear his driveway we all gathered round watching him blow the snow from his driveway to the plow pile in the center of the cul-de-sac. His is probably 7 years old now, and still works like new. Great machine. Congrats!


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

That machine looks sweeter than sweet. You are so very lucky to find one in such great shape. Lotus1, I think you should change your handle to Mr Lucky.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Score!


----------



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

> That machine looks sweeter than sweet. You are so very lucky to find one in such great shape. Lotus1, I think you should change your handle to Mr Lucky.


haha, yeah I know thanks. Honestly though if you really take the time and weed through all the for sale ads online like Craigslist and others you usually can find some diamonds in the rough if you weed the crappy ones out.

I've found that some people who try and sell things are sometimes horrible at making ads. This is where I usually get lucky and find these deals. usually because the ads they put up aren't very inticing so they get passed up. Then you have the ones who have great ads but selling crap. Just sayin'. lol


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats. That's a great buy at $425! But you already know that.


----------

